# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Google укрепляет защиту Android-устройств

## Tcinet

Корпорация Google объявила в своем блоге, посвященном ОС Android, о том, что в ближайшее время запустит сервис, призванный существенно повысить защиту Android-устройств. Новый сервис получил название Google Play Protect, он объединяет в себе как новые возможности, так и уже существующий защитный функционал, по различным причинам не в полной мере применяемый пользователями.

Google Play Protect будет постоянно отслеживать подозрительную активность, опираясь на данные сканирования 50 миллиардов приложений, ежедневно осуществляемого службами Google. Сервис может работать постоянно в фоновом режиме, кроме того, пользователь имеет возможность в любой момент запустить его самостоятельно, чтобы проверить скачиваемое или уже установленное приложение. Также в Google Play Protect интегрирована функция «Найти устройство», позволяющая дистанционно определить местонахождение, заблокировать либо полностью стереть потерянное или похищенное устройство на ОС Android.

----------

